# integer an ein string hängen



## norman (14. Sep 2005)

hey, 

ich möchte der methode string eine ziffer (0..9) i übergeben. die methode soll dann einen string zahl zurückgeben, der die aneinandergereihten ziffern beinhaltet. 
zahl.concat(i) geht jedoch nicht..muss also vorher den int i in einen String umwandeln? wie? ich habe sowas wie i.toString() versucht..aber war dabei nicht erfolgreich.

(Warum?: ziffern werden nacheinander eingelesen, es soll aber mit der gesamten zahl später gerechnet werden)


```
public String zahl(int i){
		String zahl = "string:"; //soll eigtl anfangs leer sein 
		zahl = zahl.concat(i);
		zahl = zahl.concat(".");//entfällt später..soll nur das ende des strings zeigen
		return zahl;
	}
```

hoffe es kann jemand helfen


----------



## Roar (14. Sep 2005)

String.valueOf(int)
benutze lieber einen StringBuffer und append(int)


----------



## Sky (14. Sep 2005)

String.valueOf(i)


----------



## mic_checker (14. Sep 2005)

hol doch nen stringbuffer und appende das ganze immer....

edit:
2late


----------



## Oni (14. Sep 2005)

String zahl = Integer.toString(i); 

müsste dir helfen ;-)


----------



## SnooP (14. Sep 2005)

Naja - bei kleineren Angelegenheiten sollte auch ein ""+i; helfen


----------



## mic_checker (14. Sep 2005)

nur damit wird ja auch append aufgerufen, also egal


----------



## norman (14. Sep 2005)

danke =)
*erfolgserlebnis*


----------



## SnooP (14. Sep 2005)

Ja schon richtig  - und es ist auch weniger schön, weil intern immer nen neuer StringBuffer erzeugt wird, da dies aber offenbar ne Anfängerfrage war  - wollte ich das denkbar syntaktisch einfachste Ergebnis nicht vorenthalten *g*


----------

